# SuSE 8.2, gaim, gtk+



## js-mueller (12. September 2003)

Hi

ich bekomm die klatsche :-/
Wenn ich gaim instalieren will bekomm ich immer diese Fehlermeldung:


> checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.0.0... no
> *** Could not run GTK+ test program, checking why...
> *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GTK+ is incorrectly installed.
> ...



Ich habe aber gtk, gtk-devel, gtk2-devel und gtk2 instalieret. Ich weiss nicht was der von mir will :-/ 
Das gleiche kommt übrigens auch, wenn ich xchat instalieren will, weils ja auch auf gtk basiert.
Was soll ich den tun? Vieleicht sollte ich noch dazusagen, dass ich suse 8.1 auf 8.2 aktualisiert habe. Unter 8.1 ging es aber auch schon nicht.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Habenix (12. September 2003)

Hi,


hast du schon mal deinen Pfad überprüft


Gruß

Habenix


----------



## js-mueller (12. September 2003)

Welchen Pfad?
Ich bin absoluter Linux neuling :-/


----------



## Habenix (12. September 2003)

Hmmm....mit SuSe kenn ich mich da nicht aus aber diese Beschreibung sollte im groben auch funktionieren.

Also:

als erstes musst du erfahren wo deine gtk Dateien liegen:

1: am schnellsten geht es durch 

```
locate gtk
```
falls da eine Fehlermeldung kommt von wegen update der Datenbank, als root:


```
updatedb
```
 eingeben. Das dauert ne Weile bis er  von den ganzen Dateien auf der Platte ein Index erstellt
hat. Danach Schritt 1 wiederholen

Bei mir sieht das so aus:
---------snip----------------------------


```
/usr/lib/gtk-2.0 
/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.2.0 
/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.2.0/immodules
```
---------snap----------------------------

Danach musst du nur noch den Pfad richtig setzen. Das ist bei Redhat die Datei */etc/profile* bei Suse weiss ich es leider nicht.


Gruß

Habenix


----------



## js-mueller (12. September 2003)

Schon der erste Fehler 
Ich bekomm die meldung das es den locate Befehel nicht gibt :/

edit:

So ich habs mit whereis gemacht. Die sachen sind im gleichen Ordner wie du geschrieben hast.
Und wo muss ich den Pfad jetzt ändern. Bei ./configure ?


----------



## Habenix (12. September 2003)

gib mal 
	
	
	



```
echo $PATH
```
 ein und poste es


----------



## js-mueller (12. September 2003)

Das kommt dabei raus



> linux@linux:~/gaim-0.68> echo $PATH
> /usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin:/bin:/usr/games:/opt/gnome2/bin:/opt/gnome/bin:/opt/kde3/bin:/usr/lib/java/jre/bin:/opt/gnome/bin


----------



## Habenix (12. September 2003)

gib in der console ein:


```
find / -name gtk
```
 als root

wenn du das Verzeichnis gefunden hast wo gtk ist:


```
PATH=$PATH:/gtk_pfad
```


```
export PATH
```


----------



## js-mueller (12. September 2003)

Tschuldigung wenn ich mich so doof anstelle :-/

Ich hab das jetzt gemahct und bekomm folgendes raus:



> linux:/home/linux/gaim-0.68 # PATH=$PATH: /etc/gtk
> bash: /etc/gtk: is a directory


----------



## Habenix (12. September 2003)

> PATH=$PATH:/etc/gtk


  zwischen $PATH: und /etc kein Leerzeichen

bist du als root angemeldet? Wenn du das machst wird der Pfad nur für root gesetzt also musst du diesen Befehl auch als normaler user eingeben.


----------



## js-mueller (12. September 2003)

So das hat geklappt, aber der Fehler bleibt beim kompilieren der gleiche.

Ich seh gerade. Ich hab mal ne rpm von xchat eingespielt und das geht einwandfrei. Vorher hat er da immer Fehler gemacht. Wie gehts beim gaim kompilieren nicht?


----------



## Habenix (12. September 2003)

um sicher zu gehen das der Pfad hinzugefügt wurde mach mal:




```
echo $PATH
```

wenn der gtk Pfad da ist muss ich mir was überlegen

ach übrigens hast du dir die config.log angeschaut?



> hecking for GTK+ - version >= 2.0.0... no *** Could not run GTK+ test program, checking why... *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file *config.log *for the *** exact error that occured. This usually means GTK+ is incorrectly installed. configure: error: *** GTK+ 2.0 is required to build Gaim; please make sure you have the GTK+ *** development headers installed. The latest version of GTK+ i


----------



## js-mueller (12. September 2003)

Path ist korrekt

und nu die config.log 



> configure:13706: checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.0.0
> configure:13852: result: no
> configure:13886: gcc -o conftest -g -O2    conftest.c -lnsl   >&5
> configure:13953:21: gtk/gtk.h: No such file or directory
> ...


----------



## Habenix (12. September 2003)

in */etc/ld.so.conf*

trag mal den gtk Pfad ein. Dan als root 

```
ldconfig
```
  (oder abmelden und neu anmelden)

Was anders fällt mir momentan nicht ein oder doch?

Versuch mal 

```
./configure --help
```
 wenn ich mich nicht irre muss ne Optin sein der den GTK Pfad beschreibt


Gruß


----------



## js-mueller (12. September 2003)

Nach dem befehl für den gtk pfad hab ich schon gesucht. Also mit --help aber da gibts sowas nicht :/


----------



## js-mueller (12. September 2003)

Das mit der ldconfig hat auch nicht geklappt :/


----------



## Habenix (12. September 2003)

da ich momentan keine Zeit habe gaim selber zu kompilieren schicke ich dir mal einen Link  

Guckst du hier 

Gruß und viel Glück

Habenix


----------



## Habenix (12. September 2003)

ähhmm....du hast doch versucht gaim zu compilieren oder nicht?


----------



## js-mueller (12. September 2003)

ja hab ich.

Danke für die RPM aber nun brauch etwas das sich gtkspell schimpft. Aber bei google find ich nichts ordentliches :-/


edit:

ich habs nach nem neustart nochma versucht und nu gehts. Astrein. Ka wieser er die lib nicht mehr haben will. Soll mir nur recht sein  *froi*

Aber wieso gehts beim kompilieren nicht?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (12. September 2003)

Hallo,

rpmfind.net - gtkspell

Dort findest ein paar Quellen für gtkspell.

Mfg,
Alex


----------

